# Home Made Display Panel.



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought I would share my creation with you. My waxed pine pocket watch display panel with green felt backing.

This one took me about 8 hours to make start to finish and holds 21 pocket watches up to 18 size.




























I've got seven more watches to purchase before I need to make another, but might make two more smaller ones to flank this one


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks Nice!

do you have foam or any other grippy material to stop them falling out if it got knocked ?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

good job that-is there a bar or something at the back of the felt on each row to stop the watch dropping through?


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

After some testing I found that a 50mm spacer fitted horizontally at the bottom angles the panel enough to hold the watches in place.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's very good! Thought of patenting it and selling them?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Brilliant...21 timezone display panel!


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure about patenting and wouldn't know how to go about that , but I could do a few for sale maybe ?


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Bridgeman, the green felt is held there by a hardboard backing screwed to the rear of the pine board.

As a possible way to fund my pocket watch addiction, :blush2: if anyone would like one I may consider making some more for a reasonable price, and might make some to put on the bay or here in the sales section to see how they do. I can make them to any size to hold from one up to the one shown above holding 21.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I found this old oak presentation shield in a skip the other day. All the silver plaques had been removed and there was a smashed barometer in the centre boss. I removed the remnants of the barometer and stripped the shield back to the bare oak and gave it a couple of coats of dark oak stain then repolished it. I applied a couple of layers of gold leaf to the centre boss to represent a gold case and filled the centre with a picture of the dial of the Waltham 1892 Model hunter that is at the very bottom of the shield. All the watches are Waltham railroad grade.

After a few hours work I think it has made a nice display at no cost.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

And what is more impressive Shiner is that all watches are showing the same time, that is some serious winding up. Great bit of recycling, simple to do, good to look at.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Both very nice :thumbup:

Apart from a couple of Aviations the only pocket watches I own are Services so I need to find a couple more of these...



or something similar from the company 

Ok, obviously not home made but still rather cool imo B)


----------

